# Does anybody live in the Marbella-Estepona-Sotogrande area??



## rachel.frederick (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi 
I,ve just recently moved to south of Spain, Is there any networking events that you know if in the area so I could meet friends and other professionals

Rachel x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rachel.frederick said:


> Hi
> I,ve just recently moved to south of Spain, Is there any networking events that you know if in the area so I could meet friends and other professionals
> 
> Rachel x



Hiya, I've moved you to the "Spain Forum" so that you get more responses. I know that a chap on here called "SteveHall" is into networking, new arrivals, events and stuff. I'm sure he'll be along to chat at some point. Anyway, nice to meet you, have a look around the forum and get to know us all

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rachel.frederick said:


> Hi
> I,ve just recently moved to south of Spain, Is there any networking events that you know if in the area so I could meet friends and other professionals
> 
> Rachel x


Hi and welcome Rachel

There are (or used to be ???) a few professional networking groups in the Marbella area specifically for english speakers.

Although I live in Estepona I work in Malaga City so Im a little out of touch with which ones still exist given the reduction in the expat workforce of late!

Ill come back to you on this, I used to have contact details for Women in Business in Marbella, and a few others.

May I ask what line of business you are in ? are you looking for anything specific or just in general terms ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## rachel.frederick (Sep 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi and welcome Rachel
> 
> There are (or used to be ???) a few professional networking groups in the Marbella area specifically for english speakers.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue

I'm a personal Trainer, looking for new exciting clients!! so if you have any questions you want to know about fitness or nutrition just ask! 
:boxing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rachel.frederick said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I'm a personal Trainer, looking for new exciting clients!! so if you have any questions you want to know about fitness or nutrition just ask!
> :boxing:


We've a chap who's just started posting on here and recently moved to Estapona, and his partners a personal trainer... are you his??????? Or is that just a coincidence?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## rachel.frederick (Sep 28, 2009)

jojo said:


> We've a chap who's just started posting on here and recently moved to Estapona, and his partners a personal trainer... are you his??????? Or is that just a coincidence??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes Daren is my partner, he gained all those muscles through my good help!!!..


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately Rachel I decided many years ago to follow my own "life plan" and grow old discracefully!

I still think for 47 Im wearing well ... lol ... but I love chocolate, baking, my sofa too much! In addition Ive never quite liked the lycra look! lol

Best of luck and I will let you know if I find anything that may be of interest!

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rachel.frederick said:


> Yes Daren is my partner, he gained all those muscles through my good help!!!..



Ah right!! Yes we had a bit of a chat on another post, about diet etc. I'm not an active person I'm afraid and I'm too old to change my bad ways now. But there maybe folk on here who are more that way inclined. 

What you could do is hire a room in a hotel on the costa and see if you can encourage expats or winter holiday makers to have a few keep fit sessions. I know you probably do personal, one to one stuff, but its a start???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ah right!! Yes we had a bit of a chat on another post, about diet etc. I'm not an active person I'm afraid and I'm too old to change my bad ways now. But there maybe folk on here who are more that way inclined.
> 
> What you could do is hire a room in a hotel on the costa and see if you can encourage expats or winter holiday makers to have a few keep fit sessions. I know you probably do personal, one to one stuff, but its a start???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Let me know the hotel and room number.....press ups ???:eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Let me know the hotel and room number.....press ups ???:eyebrows:



LOL, I didnt mean it like that, I meant a function room!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to be a fitness fanatic -up at 6.00 a.m. to cycle to the gym for workout and swim, step aerobics or gym every night and weekends and I got super-fit. Then I got tied up with a demanding work situation and stopped abruptly. All that muscle turned to flab.I put on over two stones. Horrible. 
I'd love to get half-way fit again but the sessions would have to be gentle to begin with as I am older, lazy and getting decrepit.
Alas
I used to play squash, past that now as I can't see and can't shift myself fast enough but I've often wondered if there are any tennis clubs for geriatric old souls like me in the Marbella/Estepona area..


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Unfortunately Rachel I decided many years ago to follow my own "life plan" and grow old discracefully!
> 
> I still think for 47 Im wearing well ... lol ... but I love chocolate, baking, my sofa too much! In addition Ive never quite liked the lycra look! lol
> 
> ...



Aaaahhhh....the lycra look...now your talking:evil::laugh:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Aaaahhhh....the lycra look...now your talking:evil::laugh:


It was never suitable for any body shape in my opinion!!! and dont get me going about those stupid lycra cycling shorts that seem to be in vogue at the moment ... all that padding in those strategic areas makes the male cyclist look like he´s got a disposable nappy on! NOT A GOOD LOOK !!! PLEASE !!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> It was never suitable for any body shape in my opinion!!! and dont get me going about those stupid lycra cycling shorts that seem to be in vogue at the moment ... all that padding in those strategic areas makes the male cyclist look like he´s got a disposable nappy on! NOT A GOOD LOOK !!! PLEASE !!!


Mrs H intended to reply to this..but she's darning the hole in the knee of her swimming costume. Anybody got any green wool ??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is one of the networking groups I mentioned earlier .... Women in Business .... Sue 

Women in Business Spain | The Costa del Sol's Premier Female Networking Group


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Here is one of the networking groups I mentioned earlier .... Women in Business .... Sue
> 
> Women in Business Spain | The Costa del Sol's Premier Female Networking Group


Women in everybody's business:eyebrows:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Of course! its our job!!!! Sue


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone is there any English weekly correspondance in these areas or monthly magazines, because we have a monthly magazine in Cyprus called Grapevine and I thought they maybe have something similar in Marbella-Estepona-Sotogrande areas??

Cheers


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

joe1990 said:


> Hi Everyone is there any English weekly correspondance in these areas or monthly magazines, because we have a monthly magazine in Cyprus called Grapevine and I thought they maybe have something similar in Marbella-Estepona-Sotogrande areas??
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jo1990 ... Im sure there are but Im not familiar with any specific networking mag in that area at the moment. 

Are you suggesting it as a help to our original poster, or looking for something yourself ...?

Sue lane:


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jo1990 ... Im sure there are but Im not familiar with any specific networking mag in that area at the moment.
> 
> Are you suggesting it as a help to our original poster, or looking for something yourself ...?
> 
> Sue lane:



Hi Sue

I'm after my uncle who I think lives in Marbella, just wanted to get hold of him because of family reasons and wanted to put a ad in that paper or mag, I only had his email address but it doesn't seem to work anymore

Cheers


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

joe1990 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I'm after my uncle who I think lives in Marbella, just wanted to get hold of him because of family reasons and wanted to put a ad in that paper or mag, I only had his email address but it doesn't seem to work anymore
> 
> Cheers


Ha now I understand. Ok if he is living in the Marbella / Costa del sol area then we have a number of English language newspapers (free ones) .... and they are pretty popular down here. I would suggest the Sur in English (Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News), maybe the Euro Weekly (dont know their web address off hand), the Estepona area has a paper called The Resident, their is also Manilva Life.

The Sur and Euro Weekly are probably the most well read and distributed here, the other 2 are more local to the Estepona area. 

You can place an ad online and its pretty cheap in some and free in others.

Good luck!

Sue lane:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joe1990 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I'm after my uncle who I think lives in Marbella, just wanted to get hold of him because of family reasons and wanted to put a ad in that paper or mag, I only had his email address but it doesn't seem to work anymore
> 
> Cheers


have you tried paginas amarillas?

or just googling his name?


you'd be surprised how many people I've tracked down just with google & the town they live in!


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Ha now I understand. Ok if he is living in the Marbella / Costa del sol area then we have a number of English language newspapers (free ones) .... and they are pretty popular down here. I would suggest the Sur in English (Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News), maybe the Euro Weekly (dont know their web address off hand), the Estepona area has a paper called The Resident, their is also Manilva Life.
> 
> The Sur and Euro Weekly are probably the most well read and distributed here, the other 2 are more local to the Estepona area.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue

Thank you very much


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> have you tried paginas amarillas?
> 
> or just googling his name?
> 
> ...



Hi xabiachica

I will give that a try first as it would be the cheaper option 

Cheers


----------

